# السيور الناقلة Belt Conveyors1



## طارق البخاري (30 ديسمبر 2007)

ست صفحات وورد عن السيور الناقلة واستخداماتها في المناجم

كل صفحة في ملف

كل ماعليك نزلهم متفرقات ثم اجمعهم Copy+paste


----------



## alshangiti (31 ديسمبر 2007)

Thank You Very Much For This Information


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع ممتاز 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس أ // وليد (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد العربيي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا ابو حمزة


----------



## H.S (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو غازي (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف الاسكندراني (12 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (7 مايو 2010)

م


----------



## احمد محمدحمزه (18 نوفمبر 2010)

الحمد لله


----------



## aidsami (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*بورك فيك*


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (2 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله لك


----------



## Mustafa Ahmed (13 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم أخي أبو حمزة ونرجو منك المزيد:20:


----------



## جمال سلطان (23 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

